# Larder beetles anyone?



## Fix-It Chick (Sep 11, 2006)

How do I get rid of larder beetles?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.epestsupply.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=KITMOTH


----------

